
Tesla workers claim anti-LGBT threats, taunts, and racial abuse in lawsuits - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/19/tesla-factory-workers-discrimination-claim-race-lgbt-elon-musk
======
cbanek
> “There is no company on earth with a better track record than Tesla,” it
> said in a statement to the Guardian.

This statement is a huge red flag. It's almost Trumpian in its useless
superlatives.

No corporation is perfect, and even a perfect corporation is made up of
imperfect people. In the end, what matters is how your corporation handles
when problems arise, and by this measure, it seems like Tesla leaves something
to be desired.

